# MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion?



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok i want to make the swap as easy as possible. my original plan was to use a eurospec ecu to get passed the immobilizer. thats done i have the eurospec ecu. Now plans have change and before i put the motor in im gonna put a bigger turbo and injectors and fuel pump. i want to run the 034efi stageIc standalone but need to have dbc but my motor is set-up for dbw. my car is a 92 gti 8v. So how do i run standalone, eurospec ecu, and dbc on a awp with an o2j? what are the parts i will need as far as pedals, throttle body, pedal cluster, ect.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (16vDuBrothers)*

I converted my MK4 to a DBC car by using a pedal from a 2.0L MK4 (any pedal should work as long as it is not DBW so the factory one in the car should be fine) and a OBD1 TB from a 2.0L. I'm sure that there are other ways to do this, but that's what I did when I put tec on my car. I used a MK4 2.0L accelerator because I needed the length, but an A3 VR6 one should work depending what manifold you are going to use.


----------



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

stock awp manifold. until it gets upgraded of course


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Your stock ECU worked with the conversion? I'm looking to do this with my MK4 VR6T.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (LoGIc)*

installing the petal is not that Hard, I did this.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (gtiboy66)*

Does anyone know the procedures involved?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (LoGIc)*

You'll need standalone or a DBC ecu setup.
I'd been running basically was turbo_pumpkin said since 2001. I had a DBC cluster, pedal and 2.0l TB with the Tec3.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (16vDuBrothers)*

I wrote this up Its not hard
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1620440


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (gtiboy66)*

I've literally just wired in the 034 stage Ic Ecu onto my 2001 AUM 1.8t engined mk1 Scirocco. If it's 034 stage Ic youwant to use, you'll need to swap the throttle body for a DBC one with a three wire Throttle position sensor. The one from an OBD1 ABA motor is I deal, although for the moment, I'm using a different one. Due to your inlet manifold not having provision for a throttle cable, you'll have to get creative and invent one. 
Here's a couple of pics of the one I made for mine.
















It bolts to a couple of lugs underneath the plenum.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: MkII 1.8t AWP DBW to DBC conversion? (Boostin20v)*

Well, I know there's no DBC ECUs for my car, so that leaves me with stand alone. The thing is, besides SDS, what is the most cost effective one for the VR6?


----------

